# Free 420,000 RCI Points for those who can use it before March 31, 2017.



## srinirgowda (Mar 14, 2017)

Free 420,000 RCI Points for those who can use it before March 31, 2017. Call 513-254-6547.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't use all of those points, but I can use some.  And maybe I can send you something as a Thank You gift. I will give you a call.

Thanks,

JudyS


----------



## chexchy (Mar 16, 2017)

I need some points. I'll check roi tomorrow and let you know. Thanks for your generosity.
Chexchy


----------



## Maryjane39 (Mar 16, 2017)

Does it include aulani in oahu hawaii?


----------



## Maryjane39 (Mar 16, 2017)

Maryjane39 said:


> Does it include aulani in oahu hawaii?


Sorry new to this


----------



## lswheatly@yahoo.com (Mar 31, 2017)

Are these still available?


----------



## Luckytimer (Apr 7, 2017)

Did they expire?  Sure wish I saw this sooner.  Can they be extended for a fee I can pay with RCI?


----------

